# Spurs (53-24) vs Suns (52-26) - 4/9



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

​
* San Antonio Spurs (53-24) vs Phoenix Suns (52-26) 
* 

*When: Wednesday, 9:30EST/7:30MT/6:30PST

TV:







* 

*Spurs Projected Starters:* 







































* [PG] Tony Parker [SG] Michael Finley [SF] Bruce Bowen [PF] Tim Duncan [C] Kurt Thomas * 



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*

_*Preview:*_



> Both the Phoenix Suns and San Antonio Spurs can now rest easy knowing they'll be returning to the upcoming Western Conference playoffs.
> 
> With plenty to play for in the final few regular season games, however, neither team can truly rest.
> The Spurs will be chasing the West's top seed while the Suns jockey for home-court advantage in the first round when the teams meet in San Antonio Wednesday, with Phoenix seeking its first season-series victory in five years.
> ...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I predict a close win in the low 90's.
Let's say Spurs 95 Suns 91.

And more predictable:
- Timmy will play 25 mins
- TP: 30
- Manu: 25


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Good job on the GT, DaBobz. 

I don't know about this one though. we've played two terrible games in a row, especially on the offensive end. If we keep this up, there's no way we can keep up with the Suns.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

*shaq will play tonight*

O'Neal could have played Tuesday. He was willing to play. But the staff wanted him fresh and healthy for tonight against San Antonio and Tim Duncan. 

O'Neal sat out Tuesday's game because of a hip bruise he took in the first two minutes of Sunday's Dallas game, when he fouled Jason Terry but took a Terry knee into his hip. He played that game in pain and sat out Monday's practice.

"I offered to take some drugs and play, and Mike (D'Antoni) said no," O'Neal said. *"I'd take a shot in a minute to be out there with my boys. I'll be back tomorrow for Mr. Duncan."*

In O'Neal's first Suns-Spurs game, he had 14 points and 16 rebounds, and Duncan went 6 for 19 from the field. 

"(They) took him out to save his legs for tomorrow night against Tim Duncan," Memphis coach Marc Iavaroni said. "He's a heck of a weapon. He certainly gives them a lot more rebounding, shot-blocking and space-eating. He's also a great passer. He adds a dimension that gives them an opportunity to go deep in the playoffs."

Rookie Alando Tucker, called up from the NBA Development League on Monday, suited up Tuesday, and Boris Diaw started in O'Neal's place.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BTW, guys, both the Lakers and the Hornets lost last night. This gives us a slight cushion over L.A. for the second seed, as well as gives us a glimmer of hope to get the first seed. For us to get the first seed though, we'd probably need to win out while NO would have to drop 2 of its last five. Seeing as how they'll be playing Dallas and L.A. on the road before the season's over, there is a chance this could happen. However, us winning out means we must beat the Suns, the Lakers, and the Jazz.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Visit the Suns board lately DaBobZ? Exact same set up I always have for my GT's. Just mine is centered. It's cool though, I don't mind 

Good luck to you guys. Hope it's a good game, just with the Suns coming out on top. I don't know if I like our chances. Spurs are probably due for a good game, just also hope they don't blow us out or something.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Dissonance = mad

i was hoping there wasnt a game tonite! :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hi im new said:


> Dissonance = mad
> 
> i was hoping there wasnt a game tonite! :curse:


lol no I'm not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Visit the Suns board lately DaBobZ? Exact same set up I always have for my GT's. Just mine is centered. It's cool though, I don't mind
> 
> Good luck to you guys. Hope it's a good game, just with the Suns coming out on top. I don't know if I like our chances. Spurs are probably due for a good game, just also hope they don't blow us out or something.


Well then good job on the GT, Dissonance.

DaBobz also has a nasty habit of copying articles and not linking to them.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ez feels betrayed 

the spurs better win this game, because im thinking about not studying for my test to watch this game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> ez feels betrayed


How'd you find out about that backstabbing leprechaun? He told you, didn't he!?!? :rant:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Early in the game and the reffs are already f'en up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finally the reffs got one right! Stoudemire has 2 fouls.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

After starting off rusty, the Spurs are playing very well. They've hit their last 5 shots.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ginobili's lay-up rolls in and out at the end of the first! That would have given us a 10 point lead!

It's great our Offense actually managed to put up some points, but we actually held PHOENIX to just 16 in a quarter!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Oberto played great D on Stoudemire... and then dropped the ball out of bounds...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Giricek got away with a travel :rant:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tony got away with a charge on that one


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lets hope we dont start out sluggish again. if we do, that will be game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Stoudemire picks up his 4th foul, and Finley knocks down a 3!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

weve managed to do it agian. im getting tired of this ****


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bowen elbowed Amare on purpose
Shaq owns Duncan
Spurs suck
The End


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

this is why we cant win back to backs. i blame it all on not getting new people. every time we win a ship, we stick with the same damn people, and add some other old guys that want to ride our coattails, instead of trying to get younger guys added. we get damon stoudamire who is pushing 40, and we havent used him since weve got him. we trade scola because we are too cheap. we had darius washington who brought some energy off the bench, but we said no thank you well stick with jacque vaughn. it never works. just because you win the ship one year, doesnt mean you will win it the next year with the same peole, they get older and everyone else is trying to get better :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This wasn't a back to back though. In fact, they hadn't played a game since Sunday, while the Suns WERE on a back to back!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> This wasn't a back to back though. In fact, they hadn't played a game since Sunday, while the Suns WERE on a back to back!


oops, i meant back to back championships


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Bad loss. Congrats to Phoenix though, Shaq was rested and the Suns wanted this one more than us I think. 
Might change during the POs.

I don't care where we end up at in the seedings, I mean Utah in the first round is the worst that can happen IMHO. HCA doesn't mean much this year so...

As long as the team plays the game and has half of the passing game we had last year I think we can go deep in the POs... PJ is missing badly and it is obvious our offense isn't as good as last year.

BUT... we can still do it, rest the big three Pop !!!


----------

